# Son of Batman on Blu-Ray Combo Pack / DVD on May 6th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT ALL-NEW

DC UNIVERSE ANIMATED ORIGINAL MOVIE

SON of Batman

Coming May 6, 2014 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Primetime TV Stars Jason O’Mara, Morena Baccarin, Thomas Gibson Lead Stellar Voice Cast in Animated Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD & Digital HD



BURBANK, CA (April 2, 2014) – The world is turned upside down when Batman – one of the world’s greatest Super Heroes – discovers he is a father in the newest DC Universe Original Animated Movie, Son of Batman. This all-new, PG-13-rated film arrives May 6, 2014 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack will also include Digital HD with UltraViolet™.



Batman learns he has a son, Damian – and to further complicate matters, the mother is Talia al Ghul, daughter of one of his most dreaded enemies, Ra’s Al Ghul. When the odds quickly turn against Batman and Damian, Batman must become both father and mentor to the aggressive, agile new Robin. Together they form an uneasy alliance to try and thwart the criminal enterprise of Deathstroke and his army of ninja man-bats before there are international consequences.



“Son of Batman delivers all the elements to create a memorable film – powerful villains, treacherous plot twists and tensions amongst allies,” said Mary Ellen Thomas, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Vice President, Family & Animation and Partner Brands Marketing. “Showcasing a cast that brings together some of today’s popular primetime television actors, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment is proud to release this title as the 20th DC Universe Animated Original Movie.”



Primetime television stars Jason O’Mara (Terra Nova, The Good Wife) and Stuart Allan (Grey’s Anatomy), the voices of Batman/Bruce Wayne and Damian, respectively, unite with several television greats to fashion these famed animated roles. Adding to the celebrity-laden voice cast is Thomas Gibson (Criminal Minds) as Deathstroke, Morena Baccarin (Homeland) as Talia, Xander Berkeley (Nikita) as Langstrom, David McCallum (NCIS) as Alfred, Giancarlo Esposito (Breaking Bad, Revolution) as Ra’s Al Ghul, Sean Maher (Firefly) as Nightwing/Dick Grayson, and Bruce Thomas (Kyle XY) as Gordon.



Produced by Warner Bros. Animation and DC Entertainment, Son of Batman is directed by Ethan Spaulding from a screenplay by Joe R. Lansdale, and based on a story by James Robinson. James Tucker is producer. Phil Bourassa is character designer. Sam Register (Young Justice, Teen Titans), Michael Uslan (The Dark Knight Rises) and Benjamin Melniker (The Dark Knight Rises) are executive producers.



Son of Batman has tons of exciting enhanced content including:

· Featurette – “The Fang and the Demon Head: The League of Assassins”

· Featurette – “Strange Blood Tie: Damian Wayne”

· A Sneak Peek at the next DCU Animated Movie - Batman: Assault of Arkham

· From the DC Comics Vault – 4 Bonus Cartoons


----------

